

Why has Microsoft seemingly stopped innovating? - Sandman
http://www.quora.com/Why-has-Microsoft-seemingly-stopped-innovating

======
Sandman
Rob Glaser shares his views on why Microsoft seems to innovate less and less.

------
mooism2
That site breaks cursor key--based scrolling. Quite unpleasant.

